# Black Tank Gate Valve Removal



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have a slow leak on the black tank, yuk. Any how the tanks are clean nose down on the trailer, black tank in front, under belly exposed for the gate valve, 4 bolts removed and it will spin but not pull out. If I pry some it looks like the flange from the tank is inside the gate valve, I need at least 1" of clearance to get the old valve out. How do you get that clearance, forcing it doesn't seem like a good answer. There is a bracket holding the black tank but it's on the rear by the drain so removing that wouldn't help.

any advice would be great.

03 26rs.

Thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> We have a slow leak on the black tank, yuk. Any how the tanks are clean nose down on the trailer, black tank in front, under belly exposed for the gate valve, 4 bolts removed and it will spin but not pull out. If I pry some it looks like the flange from the tank is inside the gate valve, I need at least 1" of clearance to get the old valve out. How do you get that clearance, forcing it doesn't seem like a good answer. There is a bracket holding the black tank but it's on the rear by the drain so removing that wouldn't help.
> 
> any advice would be great.
> 
> ...


 Don't know about this one. The first thing that came to mind, before reading the entire post was to cut the valve off and bond a new one in, but I think that I don't see the whole picture or what you are describing. Can you snap a picture and post it?

Eric


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

My valve is starting to stick, would like to know how you did this before I cut into the belly I planned on doing it this weekend.

Mike


----------



## tbarrick (Apr 20, 2010)

I had this same issue recently. I needed a way to spread the flanges just a little bit more than I could do by hand. The problem was that if I spread it on one side with a pry bar or screwdriver, it would clamp down a little on the other side which would keep me from being able to remove the valve. So I grabbed the valve and turned it about 45 degrees from it's normal position and then threaded one of the bolts I had already removed and re-inserted it part way through one of the flanges. Then I spun on two of the nuts that I had removed and then pushed the bolt on through the other flange. Then I started spinning the nuts in opposite directions until one nut snugged up against one flange and the other nut snugged up against the other flange. Then I grabbed a small wrench and kept turning the nuts a bit more to push against the flanges and spread them apart. If you do this for two bolts diagonal from each other, it will spread the flanges apart evenly. This allowed me just enough room for to remove the valve, replace the gaskets and insert it again.

Hope this helps someone,
Tim


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I too had the leaky black tank valve. Instead of replacing the original valve, I added a third valve at the outlet. If this valve ever needs to be replaced, this one is easy to get to.

bbwb


----------

